# Violets Waiting Room



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

If she does as I plan she will be kidding in January. I will be adding to this later. Thanks!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Kayla❤


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What a great smile! Violet looks like a sweetie! Good luck to you both!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks! She really is!! Very talkative too! What do y'all think about teat structure and composition? 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Ooh...I'm so new to all this that I'm probably not the best person to answer. I have Nubians, and to me her teats look pretty good. They look like they're well spaced and coming down (not off at some funky angle!). They look to have decent volume so a kid ought to be able to latch on pretty well -- but aren't oversized either. I have a FF within (we think) 6-8 weeks of kidding. Her teats are developing (IMO) really nicely...and they look alot like Violet's. In fact, she's already producing a smidge of milk! Hopefully some of the others will weigh in and help you out on your question. Good luck to you!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks... Yeah violet does have 25% Nubian in her so maybe that's what is showing though...  


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

UPDATED PICS!!! FROM TODAY!!!












































❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How old is she and what do you think she weighs. She looks about the same size as my doe cloud. That actually look like twins so that's why I was wondering.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, it was an accidental breeding and it was my fault but she is 10 months old this month almost 11 months (she'll be 11 months on December 14).. How can u tell that it looks like twins?


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE TOMORROW IS GONNA BE DECEMBER!!! 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry I did not say that correct I meant violet and cloud look like twins


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh yeah she's a sweetie ive had her since she was born. 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Baby goats got the market cornered on CUTE!


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Beautiful congrats!!!


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Do you have any pics of what she looked like a week or so before she kidded? My girl is the same age and I would love to compare, cause I'm not sure she is pregnant but she looks very similar to to violet in your other pics. Would love to see some more recent ones though


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

*****Pics from today!!*****








Weird face







Trying to be cute but moves too much







Belly picture







Shot from the back







Shot from the front of belly

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Is she looking bigger to y'all??


❤Kayla❤


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So she'll be kidding at 12 months?
I had a doe kid at 11 months, she was small too but she turned out OK.
I predict that she'll give you a single doeling She's cute, what breed is the sire? Do you have a due date for her?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

margaret said:


> So she'll be kidding at 12 months?
> I had a doe kid at 11 months, she was small too but she turned out OK.
> I predict that she'll give you a single doeling She's cute, what breed is the sire? Do you have a due date for her?


She was born in February so I think it's 11 months... Dad was a boer Nubian cross mom was full boer

❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Still hoping for twins like her mom threw me as a FF


❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Just wondering when she is due? january? Are you sure she is bred? I feel like she should have more of an udder by now. I will say if she is bred and due next month my guess is single doeling.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She should be bred... Your making me doubt it more 
But look at the difference














❤Kayla❤


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well we will see soon enough


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope so!


❤Kayla❤


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

My girls look exactly the same and I thought they were due around this time too, they are also 11 months old. Everyone has said they don't think they are pregnant based on pics ... I've lost hope


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Pictures from right now... I feel like she MUST be pregnant because she's so much larger now...

❤Kayla❤


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She looks pregnant to me!


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you Kayla! My girl has started to look different all of a sudden too


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think she's pregnant Kayla, can you get a more close up picture of her pooch?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Sure. 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Violets due in January (1st pic) 
Friday is unknown... (2nd pic)














❤Kayla❤


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Violet doesn't really look bred to me. Friday looks like she was just in heat.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Any change Kayla??


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Not really


❤Kayla❤


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Nope I think we were both deluded


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Im gonna go on record and say shes gonna kid. January of February. 


❤Kayla❤


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey y'all it's Kayla! I got locked out of my other account. She's looking good I think she's gonna kid in JANUARY!!


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

It looks like violets beginning an UDDER!! I hope I'm not just over reacting


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you post pictures?


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

Tomorrow I will. It's dark here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Kayla, get with administrator's so you can get back into your account.

Get pics of her pooch and udder, and compare them to the last pics, sometimes you notice change easier that way.
Feel her udder, feel if there is any kind of growth. If she is due Jan or Feb she should start having some change down there.


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

She's got a tiny udder don't know if u can tell in the pics but here:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm just going to be totally honest here but, to my untrained eye Violet looks like she has the same body condition and udder that my five month old doelings have. I don't see an udder, a pregnant belly, or a pregnant pooch.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hate to burst your bubble, but I'm almost certain she is not pregnant unless she was recently bred.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry Kayla, I really don't think she's pregnant unless the breeding was recent. Have you had a buck around her recently?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

How old is she now?


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

About to turn 11 months


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not loosing hope! She's gonna kid in January!


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Kayla, get with administrator's so you can get back into your account.
> 
> Get pics of her pooch and udder, and compare them to the last pics, sometimes you notice change easier that way.
> Feel her udder, feel if there is any kind of growth. If she is due Jan or Feb she should start having some change down there.


I feel like she is changing down there... But I've gotta figure out which buck got to her I changed bucks while she was in heat...


----------



## Goatz (Dec 25, 2015)

Okay. Here's where I sorta messed up. I switched bucks during The time I wanted her bred. If she was bred by BUCK 1 or "Roscoe" she SHOULD kid by January 25 at the latest. Still figuring out BUCK 2 or "Olaf"... Will update asap


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She's gotta be starting an udder...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Pics from just now


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I still don't think she is bred/going to kid anytime soon. She also looks a bit thin under that hair.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I agree. ^^


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I think maybe her udder is changing a bit but don't think she's due this month. Could she have been bred later?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You tell us! If she's been with a buck, she could have been bred anytime. But comparing pics of her to picks of the other pregnant boer does this year she doesn't look ready to me. Maybe early pregnancy.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay if bred by first buck latest she will kid is January 20th. February 1 is the earliest she will kid if she was bread by the second buck.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Definitely not bred by the first buck.
Maybe possibly the second.
Do you know how to draw blood? I would get her tested through BioTracking so you can know for sure.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well she's definitely not going to kid in 10 days, and doesn't look like she's going to kid in February either.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a doe due February 1st, this is her udder right now-


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Is she a FF? The mom of this Dow as a FF didn't drop her udder until 2 days before.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope 8 y/o
But she's gotta have some udder development before she kids, even if she doesn't actually fill it until closer to her due date.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

margaret said:


> Definitely not bred by the first buck.
> Maybe possibly the second.
> Do you know how to draw blood? I would get her tested through BioTracking so you can know for sure.


No can't draw blood. Ugh! If 14 and I still don't know how to do it!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It is a little nerve wracking trying to do it if you've never done it before. Is there anyone around that would be able to teach you? My vet taught me how, and it's easy if you have someone help you for the first time


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

margaret said:


> It is a little nerve wracking trying to do it if you've never done it before. Is there anyone around that would be able to teach you? My vet taught me how, and it's easy if you have someone help you for the first time


Can't drive to the vet.. I will ask my grandpa.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Just gonna wait it out... Can't have anyone take me to the vet... :-( 
Sucks not being able to go where you need to go. Anyway this is a couple newer pics...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it seems like she is making an udder, and judging by the tissue she has built so far, you have approximately another 2 months.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Her udder has definitely grown since the last pics!  She looks like maybe she'll have a single and I would guess maybe another 3-4 weeks till she kids.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

O M G this is too much stress!!!! Lol I want little baby goaties!! Lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

minibarn said:


> Her udder has definitely grown since the last pics!  She looks like maybe she'll have a single and I would guess maybe another 3-4 weeks till she kids.


I knew I felt a little udder down there!! Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like she's getting an udder. Our first timers typically start getting a noticable udder 6-8 weeks before they are due. I am going to guess she is going to kid sometime in Feb, or at the latest in early March.

Make sure she's getting plenty of hay, and feed, has loose minerals, and keeps her energy up especially if weather is cold where you are at.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She's definitely building a little udder
I guess she she was pregnant after all!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I had that gut feeling...  
But that means my other doe isn't bred... She just went into heat... And I don't have a buck... :-(


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know before you had said she was young do you think she will be big enough by the time she kids to have them safely.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes the buck was smaller too. A little fainting goat...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

She will be 1 year on feb. 14


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's funny I have 2 girls that will be 1 on February 14th also


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No worries on not being able to drive...it'll come faster than you think!  Good luck with kidding


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Drive?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> No worries on not being able to drive...it'll come faster than you think!  Good luck with kidding


Oh never mind lol


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Come on violet!! Hurry! I want kids!
































Not in labor yet... But what are some signs of labor?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say she still has a while till she is close to kidding. Her udder will get strutted (very firm and almost shiny). Her vulva will get puffy and open looking, she will have amber discharge. Getting up and down alot. Stretching alot, talking to her belly. She will lose her ligs. These are all things that may or may not happen. She might do them all or just a few. Good luck


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

One very sure sign is losing ligs. When they're realy gone, you know she's close


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What does frequent tail wagging and occasional rapid breathing mean? My other doe is doing this...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

In heat


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

So both of my does are in heat and my buckling isn't ready!! :-(


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

So since we decided she IS bred...
We need some GUESSES!!!
(doeling, buckling, one or two)


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I thought you just said she was in heat?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I say February 10th 1 doeling


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> I thought you just said she was in heat?


The other two does are in heat TW boer with a red he'd is preggo.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

RPC said:


> I say February 10th 1 doeling


I hope your wrong about the single!! I love me some baby goats!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I say March 17th. Single doe as well


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I guess March 5th and single doe kid.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK I am a little confused when this all started weren't you worried that she got bred since she was so young? And she got bred because your bucks got out?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I am so confused!!! :laugh:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

RPC said:


> OK I am a little confused when this all started weren't you worried that she got bred since she was so young? And she got bred because your bucks got out?


Yes. I was. She will turn a year on feb. 14th. And I was worried because I thought it was the big buck but the little buck bred her so I'm not worried.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> I am so confused!!! :laugh:










BRED^^^







HEAT^^^







HEAT^^^

We have concluded that violet (pic 1) is bred and will be kidding February or March. The buck was a white Tennessee Fainting Goat and the doe will be 1 year old on the 14th of February. Friday (pic 2) is in heat and I have no buck (just a baby Pygmy buckling). Juniper (pic 3) is in heat as well. Back to violet, I was worried at first because I though she may have been bred by my other buck, Roscoe, a HUGE Spanish buck. But she was not.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I still say in March, probably around March 26th (My new guess)


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thnx!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

HERE'S THE THING!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
-Violet is OBVIOUSLY not very far along in her kidding but I was offered a pregnant Pygmy doe for her and I like both does offered so I need your help to decide which doe is better...
(I promise when Violet kids you will know and you will see pictures of her kids.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you post a pic of the pygmy doe and the buck she was bred to? When is she due?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Due: VERY VERY SOON 
(front doe) I will be getting







Buck looks like buckling behind
Her


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

My :2cents: would be to choose Violet. that picture of her just stole my heart 

I hope things go well for her! :hug: I have a couple young mothers-to-be that I'm trying not to fret over, but it's tough sometimes.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

In my opinion I too would chose Violet. I'm am not trying to say anything to offend anyone but from my POV I think Violet is worth more $$$ as well. The doe kind of looks like a scrub goat to me where Violet is a boer and they are worth more where I live. Not trying to step on anyone's toes just stating my opinion.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

thegoatmama said:


> My :2cents: would be to choose Violet. that picture of her just stole my heart
> 
> I hope things go well for her! :hug: I have a couple young mothers-to-be that I'm trying not to fret over, but it's tough sometimes.


Violet MUST leave because she is boer and my herd is Pygmy :tear:


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Violet MUST leave because she is boer and my herd is Pygmy :tear:


Im kind of confused isn't one of your other does a boer cross?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, Friday is leaving too. :-(


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You know, you can have as many breeds as you want! It's your decision, but I don't understand why you have to get rid of the two boers, especially when Violet is close to having long awaited babies!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Exactly I have three different breeds and a recorded grade! I love the diversity


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

No. I cannot have as many as I want. 
Reason: I can only have 6 goats;
1 male 5 females and to be worthwhile I have to have all pygmies... I was gonna sell her and her babies anyway... To the same person. And the other goat is preggo and will domino sooner.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

gegegoatgirl2698 said:


> In my opinion I too would chose Violet. I'm am not trying to say anything to offend anyone but from my POV I think Violet is worth more $$$ as well. The doe kind of looks like a scrub goat to me where Violet is a boer and they are worth more where I live. Not trying to step on anyone's toes just stating my opinion.


I agree!



AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Violet MUST leave because she is boer and my herd is Pygmy :tear:





AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> No. I cannot have as many as I want.
> Reason: I can only have 6 goats;
> 1 male 5 females and to be worthwhile I have to have all pygmies... I was gonna sell her and her babies anyway... To the same person. And the other goat is preggo and will domino sooner. :smile:


Oh. That's a bummer. Violet is darling. I've been looking for Boer does to add to my herd, but then again I pretty much want every breed in my herd. :lol:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Violet is cute but here... Pygmies are preferred 8/10 times...


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Today


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Babies today!!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow!! Congrats!! Her udder didn't even look full or anything!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! What a great surprise! Now you got to see her kids after all before you trade her!:razz:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow I am shocked. Congrats I guess I was way off. Looks like she is a good mom.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

What did she have? Does? Bucks?


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Congratulations! What a cute picture. I love seeing twins nurse


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

minibarn said:


> Her udder has definitely grown since the last pics!  She looks like maybe she'll have a single and I would guess maybe another 3-4 weeks till she kids.


hey hey! looks like I made a pretty good guess almost 4 weeks ago!:applaud:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness!
Wow, didn't expect that!! Congrats, you got your babies I guess!
She sure fooled us...


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

LadySecret said:


> What did she have? Does? Bucks?


1 doe 1 buck


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

for has brown on her


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Awww, so cute!
Do they have names?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I think Luke and Leia.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think that would be pretty cute
Are you keeping them?


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

No I sold them... I will have all three sold on the 26 of this month... :-(


----------

